# 24 h Rennen Duisburg Landschaftspark



## MiFu (8. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute!
Letztes Jahr war die Zuschauerresonanz ja nicht gerade sehr groß!
Hat schon jemand was gehört, was dieses Jahr anders gemacht werden soll, damit wenigstens mehr Zuschauer kommen!!??? Vom Rahmenprogramm ganz zu schweigen!
Gruß Micha


----------



## Almoedi (9. Februar 2005)

Meinst Du das es dieses Jahr besser wird? Was  ich da alles über diese Firma gehört habe, da glaube ich kaum das es besser wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemson (9. Februar 2005)

Also in München war  doch einige Zuschauer am Start, auch wenn die Orga nicht ganz perfekt war....

In ruhpolding war die Orag perfekt und die Verpflegung erst recht...wetter war halt schlecht daher kaum zusachauer und dazu ist ruhpolding auch a wengerl abseits......


----------



## mike_tgif (9. Februar 2005)

Also bisher ist der Link auf das Rahmenprogramm als einziger ohne Ziel auf sog-events.de

Ein Zeichen? Ich hoffe nicht, da ich schon vorhabe in diesem Jahr daran teilzunhemen!

Ich habe auf Fotos vom letzten Jahr auch nicht wirklich viele Zuschauer gesehen! Schade eigentlich - der Park zieht doch sonst eine Menge Besucher.

Eine Frage habe ich noch an Teilnehmer vom letzten Jahr:
Ist keiner die Alu-Treppe runter*gefahren*? Auf allen Bildern, die ich bisher gesehen habe wird das Rad getragen, dabei sieht das doch (grundsätzlich) fahrbar aus. Oder täuscht das vielleicht?


----------



## Lucky1 (9. Februar 2005)

hallo
das runterfahren der stahltreppe ist von sog-events verboten worden, es sollen aber einige die treppe gefahren sein.


----------



## md-hammer (9. Februar 2005)

Ich befürchte das die Zuschauerresonanz auch in diesem Jahr nicht sehr groß sein wird. Dazu kommt noch das die World Games in Duisburg stattfinden.
Mit Mountainbike Events lockt man in Duisburg niemanden hinter dem Ofen vor.
Schade eigentlich. Auf jeden Fall sollte man frühzeitig die Werbetrommel  rühren. Ich hoffe das ich nicht Recht behalten werde.


----------



## Almoedi (9. Februar 2005)

@clemson
In München war zur gleichen Zeit aber auch ein sehr großes Konzert im Olmypia Park, dadurch sind auch tausende Menschen durch den Park gelaufen. In Ruhrpolding war es wirklich gut, aber das hat auch mehr der Ski Club Ruhpolding organisiert als SOG. Denn mit großen Events kennt sich der Ski Club Ruhpolding vom Biathlon ja aus.


----------



## Fleischpeitsche (9. Februar 2005)

Nicht überlegen! Anmelden! Letzes Jahr wars echt GEIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clemson (9. Februar 2005)

@almoedi,

ach das in München war nur das Sommer Tollwood wie jedes Jahr  ....und ich denke mal den Normalen ziehts eh nicht just for fun auf ein mtb-event.
DAs in Ruhpolding vorallem der Skiclub für das perfekt zuständig war ist auch klar.... vorallem für die Traumverpflegung. und natürlich sind die Räumlichkeiten in Ruhpolding durxhs Leistungszentrum Biathlon sehr gut...


----------



## MiFu (11. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute!

Von der Strecke her, gibt es im Landschaftspark auch nichts zu meckern!
Es war halt das Rahmenprogramm und die fehlende Werbung, die es zu einer 
schlechten Veranstaltung gemacht hat. Ich bin der Meinung, das man, wie es MDHammer schon geschrieben hat, durch ein Mountainbikerennen nicht soviele dahin holt, man mß eher durch ein sehr gutes Rahmenprogramm die Leute locken! Und das ist eine Aufgabe, die für einen Veranstalter wohl keinProblem darstellen dürfte. Es gibt sehr viele Möglichkeiten! Man muß sich natürlich kümmern.Das Ruhrgebiet ist ein riesen großes Einzugsgebiet. Man muß halt im ganzen Ruhrgebiet und früh genug Werbung machen.
Gruß Micha


----------



## LH_DJ (11. Februar 2005)

Wie Fleischpeitsche schon sagt: Anmelden, mitfahren und nicht lamentieren über das, was andere gesagt haben wollen. Unser Rahmenprogramm machen wir uns selbst. Im 4er Team wird man doch einen Tag gut hinbekommen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluemuc (11. Februar 2005)

LH_DJ schrieb:
			
		

> Wie Fleischpeitsche schon sagt: Anmelden, mitfahren und nicht lamentieren über das, was andere gesagt haben wollen. Unser Rahmenprogramm machen wir uns selbst. Im 4er Team wird man doch einen Tag gut hinbekommen, oder?


----------



## Christer (11. Februar 2005)

LH_DJ schrieb:
			
		

> Wie Fleischpeitsche schon sagt: Anmelden, mitfahren und nicht lamentieren über das, was andere gesagt haben wollen. Unser Rahmenprogramm machen wir uns selbst. Im 4er Team wird man doch einen Tag gut hinbekommen, oder?



Wenn ihr wüsstet....

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## easymtbiker (11. Februar 2005)

tja, viele zuschauer wären schon klasse, aber es hat letztes jahr auch so spass gemacht! mal n anderes mtb- rennen , nicht nur in der pampa berg rauf- berg runter gurken sondern mal mitten in einer stadt durch ein stahlwerk heitzen!

was ich letztes jahr gut fand: mitten auf dem gelände ne disco! leider aber viel zu leise, 100m nach dem fahrerlager hat man nix mehr gehört und um 12h war sowieso schluss.

ich hoffe, dass die mukke dieses jahr so laut ist, dass man die auf allen hügeln hört ! und die ganze nacht durchläuft!

ich werde auch einige songvorschläge machen.    hat jemand von euch was gegen nu - metal? eh, leute, das rockt! damit bist du mindestens 5 km/h schneller!


----------



## Fungrisu (12. Februar 2005)

Also ich fand es gar nicht so schlecht. Ihr dürft nicht vergessen die Veranstaltung hatte letztes Jahr in Duisburg Premiere. Ja gut es hätten noch ein paar mehr Zuschauer da sein können!!! Vielleicht wird das ja dieses Jahr besser.
Meldet Euch für dieses Jahr  eifach alle an und bringt alle noch ein paar Freunde und Bekannte mit dann wirds schon werden.

Man hat uns letztes Jahr schon zugesichert das sich einiges an organisatorischen
Dingen ändern wird. Wie z.B. Toiletten und Duschen.
Die Verpflegung war auf jeden Fall voll in Ordnung. Es gab zu jeder Zeit immer genung zu essen und trinken.


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Duisburger (12. Februar 2005)

Wenn SOG-Events zu den beiden Presse Terminen, zu denen sie zahlreiche Presse Vertreter eingeladen haben, selber nicht erscheint und die beauftragte Presse Agentur einfach nicht bezahlt, dann sollte man sich auch nicht wundern wenn nur wenig Zuschauer dort waren....

Hauptsache ist doch, die Fahrer zahlen alle...


----------



## MiFu (12. Februar 2005)

Also, das mit den Freunden und Bekannten ist ja ne tolle Idee, aber es muß schon was geboten werden! Man zahlt eine ganze Menge an Startgeld, da müßte doch mehr drin sein! 
Zu Fleischpeitsche und unserem Musik kenner , angemeldet sind wir schon und wir werden auch einfach nur fahren. Ich finde es nur so unheimlich schade, das nicht mehr aus den 24h gemacht werden. Es steckt soviel Potenzial in dieser Veranstaltung an diesem Ort.
Ich habe nur die Befürchtung, wenn es dieses Jahr wieder so äuft wie letztes Jahr, dann war es das letzte mal im Landschaftspark, denke ich. 
Wer meldet sich denn dann noch an!? Außer Fleischpeitsche und der Musiker natürlich.
Das fahren auf dieser Strecke mit dieser Kulisse ist einfach genial. Es gehören aber immer Zuschauer dazu! Auch wenn die sich die Ohren zuhalten müssen, weil der Musiker die E-Gitarre hören muß um den Berg raufzukommen!  
Gruß Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harald Gahl (13. Februar 2005)

Wir sind 2004 mit zwei Teams in Duisburg gestartet und es war eine tolle
Erfahrung für alle. Natürlich war beim erstem Mal nicht alles perfekt, aber
man muß dem Verabstalter auch ein paar Zugeständnise machen, denn ohne sog-events gäbe es wahrscheinlich kein 24 Std. Rennen in Duisburg.
Was die Zuschauer abgeht kann ich nur eins dazu sagen, daß die Teilnehmer
mehr die Werbetrommel rühren müssen. Wir sind dieses Jahr wieder mit 2
Teams dabei und diesmal mit jede Menge Anhang.


----------



## Georgme (13. Februar 2005)

hallo leute..und nicht vergessen, das auch das IBC-racing team an den start gehen. unter anderem sind drei einzelstarter gemeldet worden, die sich gegenseitig nichts schenken werden.....ebenso noch ein zweier und ein vierer team....
gruß:georg


----------



## Leinetiger (13. Februar 2005)

Wovon beim 4er klar ist, das sie um den Sieg mitfahren wollen


----------



## easymtbiker (13. Februar 2005)

äähhhmmm... leinetiger, ich will ja deinen enthusiasmus nicht zu arg bremsen, aber wir wurden letztes jahr alle 2 h von den siegern überrundet.... der beste einzelfahrer hatte nacher gerade mal 2 runden weniger als wir auf der liste... ist halt ne andere kategorie...

aber ich kenn deine leistung nicht, vielleicht reisst du es raus? würde mich dann freuen, euch auf der trepe zu sehen!


----------



## Leinetiger (13. Februar 2005)

Die anderen 3 haben schon gesagt, das es doch eher nen erfolgs 4er werden soll..

von daher möchte ich dann schon gut abschneiden.. was im endeffekt bei raus kommt, sehen wir dann...


----------



## md-hammer (14. Februar 2005)

Harald Gahl schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind 2004 mit zwei Teams in Duisburg gestartet und es war eine tolle
> Erfahrung für alle. Natürlich war beim erstem Mal nicht alles perfekt, aber
> man muß dem Verabstalter auch ein paar Zugeständnise machen, denn ohne sog-events gäbe es wahrscheinlich kein 24 Std..
> Was die Zuschauer abgeht kann ich nur ei Rennen in Duisburgns dazu sagen, daß die Teilnehmer
> ...



Es gäbe sehr wohl in diesem Jahr ein 24h Stunden Rennen ohne Sog-Events.
Es gab einen weiteren Veranstalter aus dem Duisburger Raum der sich sogar
vor Ort hätte um alles kümmern können. Bei diesem Veranstalter hätte es z.B 
eine Bergwertung auf der zweiten Halde für die Fahrer gegeben. Mit sehr lukrativen Preisen für die Gewinner. Für die hoffentlich zahlreichen Zuschauer hätte es in dieser Zeit auf der Halde Verpflegung(Cola/Wasser/Bier /Wurstchen) zu absoluten Dumpingpreisen gegeben. Dies ist nur eine von sehr sehr vielen Ideen die dieser Veranstalter hat. Aber aus mir nicht nachvollziehbaren Gründen ist dieser Veranstalter abgelehnt worden.
Hoffentlich hat sich die Moto-Press damit kein Eigentor geschossen.


----------



## LH_DJ (24. Februar 2005)

Also wir haben auch schon gemeldet (Hochofen-Express), machen das alle 4 zum ersten mal und es wird schon gut werden. Dann laufen wir uns alle über den Weg und wissen doch nicht, dass wir schon voneinander gelesen haben.
Bis dann also.....


----------



## Georgme (25. Februar 2005)

hm.....
dann quatsch mich doch einfach von der seite an...ich beißen nicht und habe (wie alle ibc racing-teammitglieder) als erkennungsmerkmal mein  team-shirt oder meine team wettkampfkleidung an.....
aber bitte vor oder nach dem rennen, da ich als einzelstarter ja während des rennen ja keine zeit habe um ein päuschen einzulegen..*grins....
gruß: georg


----------



## Näthinator (26. Februar 2005)

Wir werden auch mit unserer Mannschaft vor Ort sein.

Wir werden 2 x Ein 4 Team stellen und ein 2 Team !

Name: MTB Team Freihoff.

Wir freuen uns auch schon auf das lustige Rennen, allen Einzelstartern kann ich nur viel Glück wünschen, die werden sich richtig in die Schnauze hauen !!    

Alle anderen bis zum 4 Team haben auch einiges zu tun, aber die 8ter Teams machen mit die geilste Party. 

Unseren Platz erkannt man übrigens an dem risigen Grill !!!    

Also bis dahin 

Daniel


----------



## Georgme (27. Februar 2005)

mach du dir mal um uns einzelstarter keine sorgen.....
wir machen schon unsere arbeit....
schau lieber, dass du noch gerade aus laufen kannst nach deinem rennen..*grins
gruss: georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Näthinator (27. Februar 2005)

och ich denke das ich mir um Dich keine Sorgen mache brauche !! Bin gespannt wie weit nach vorne Du es schaffst.Wir werden Dir zuschauen !  

Nachdem ich das Salzkammergut Rennen, den Swis Bike Masters und das 24 Stunden von Duisburg "einigermassen" überlebt habe denke ich das ich recht gut vorbereitet bin    Dennoch bin ich über Deine Anteilnahme und Sorge über mich gerührt   

Also, der nicht ganz ernstgemeinten Antwort zum Gruße !!

Daniel


----------



## Georgme (1. März 2005)

wäre nett , wenn du mir "vor" dem rennen auf die schultern  klopfst....
möchte dich mal live kennenlernen......
gruß: georg )


----------



## tedeschino (3. März 2005)

Hallo,
wir (Team Schwalbe) werden auch in Duisburg als 8er Team starten. Letztes Jahr haben einige von uns mit dem Team Elixia teilgenommen. Hoffentlich haben wir dieses Jahr auch ein so tolles Wetter. Werde in dem einen oder anderen Fahrerlager vorbeischauen. Wünsche bis dahin jedem eine gesunde Vorbereitung.
Man sieht sich
Gruß Andi


----------



## Georgme (4. März 2005)

ihr seit alle recht herzlich willkommen...*


----------



## sisco (21. März 2005)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal fragen ob es in diesem jahr noch andere MTB Events in NRW ausser das 24h rennen in DU stattfinden werden ?!

mFg

sisco


----------



## wiesi164 (25. März 2005)

Wir suchen noch Mitstreiter im 8er Team für das Bike on Fire 24h Race am 30/31. Juli 2005 in Duisburg. Guckst du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=157480
Wiesi164


----------



## d-team (3. April 2005)

Hallo,
unser 8er Team aus Dinslaken mit Ambition auf den Gesamtsieg beim 24h Rennen in Duisburg, sucht noch einen schnellen Fahrer/in.
Getränke, Power Riegel, Reifen, Zelt, Mechaniker werden gestellt.
Trotz der großen Motivation, wird das Event für alle ein spaßiges Erlebnis.
Bei Interesse eine private Mail an mich.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Runinggirl (20. April 2005)

Hallo an alle 24 h Teilnehmer, 

nachdem mein Freund letztes Jahr in einem vierer Team in Duisburg gefahren ist, wollen wir dieses Jahr ein reines vierer Frauen Team melden. 

Am Wochenende sind wir mit vielen Leuten die Strecke im Landschaftspark abgefahren und mussten feststellen, dass die Strecke geändert wurde. Der zweite Teil der Strecke ist jetzt gar nicht mehr so schön. Man fährt auf der anderen Seite vom Landschaftspark nur einmal über den Hügel, dann fährt man einfach den Weg an diesem Bach entlang und danach auf der anderen Seite des Baches einfach wieder zurück. Dabei sieht sieht man den anderen Teil des Landschaftspark gar nicht mehr und fährt einfach nur geradeaus an dem Bach entlang. 

Weiß jemand warum das geändert wurde? Wir finden das es die Strecke gar nicht mehr so schön macht. 

Wir sehen und in Duisburg 

Runinggirl


----------



## sinusitis (20. April 2005)

Würde mich auch mal interessieren wieso die Strecke geändert wurde. Im letzten Jahr gab es daran nichts auszusetzen. Vielleicht schreibt der Veranstalter ja mal ein paar Zeilen dazu. Sog-Events beteiligt sich ja auch hin und wieder an Diskusionen hier im Forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinusitis (21. April 2005)

Habe gerade eine E-Mail an Sog geschickt. Mal gucken was die zur geänderten Streckenführung in Duisburg sagen.Wenn ich eine Auskunft bekomme dann werde ich es an euch weitergeben.


----------



## sinusitis (21. April 2005)

Kurze und bündige Antwort von Sog. Dies dürfte für mich nicht von Interesse sein.Ohne Worte.


----------



## bikegeissel (11. Mai 2005)

sinusitis schrieb:
			
		

> Kurze und bündige Antwort von Sog. Dies dürfte für mich nicht von Interesse sein.Ohne Worte.



Wow - die sind ja "kundenfreundlich". Die haben bestimmt besseres zu tun, als ständig Anfragen von uns gemeinem Fahrervolk zu beantworten.   

Ich habe mal was läuten gehört, dass es zwei Gründe für die Änderung gab.
a) Eine Verlängerung der Strecke um 500m 
b) Entschärfung von 2 Downhills (möglicherweise Verletzungsgefahr?)

Ob ich damit jetzt allerdings Recht habe, weiss ich nicht. Jedenfalls sind m.E. 2 Stellen, die, vor allem wenn man in einem Pulk von Bikern unterwegs wäre, etwas knifflig wären, durch die andere Streckenführung entschärft.

Ich denke aber auch, dass es evtl. daran liegt, dass man aus irgendeinem Grund nicht durch die "Emscherhallen" (diese überdachte Skaterhalle) fahren wollte/durfte.

Na dann...
Genug Gerüchteküche betrieben für heute


----------



## tedeschino (11. Mai 2005)

Entschärfung der Downhills?
Entschuldigung, aber wo waren im letzten Jahr kritische Downhills?


----------



## bikegeissel (11. Mai 2005)

tedeschino schrieb:
			
		

> Entschärfung der Downhills?
> Entschuldigung, aber wo waren im letzten Jahr kritische Downhills?



 
Nun, es soll die eine oder andere Schürfwunde wegen des rutschigen Schotters gegeben haben. Ich meinte ja auch nicht, dass die Downhills kritisch waren, sondern es waren eher die Kehren, die mangels Fahrtechnik auch schonmal zu Stürzen führen konnten.  

Wer weiß - vielleicht liege ich ja auch völlig falsch mit meinen Ausführungen. 
Ich habe ja auch ausdrücklich auf die Spekulation in meinem Posting hingewiesen.   

Die Einzigen, die das aufklären könnten wären die Leute von SOG - aber wie mein Vorposter ja bereits andeutete, will man das wohl nicht.  

Viel wichtiger ist der Spaß bei der Sache und für die Teams mit Wertungsambitionen der sportliche Anreiz


----------



## Silent (11. Mai 2005)

bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> Wow - die sind ja "kundenfreundlich". Die haben bestimmt besseres zu tun, als ständig Anfragen von uns gemeinem Fahrervolk zu beantworten.


Bisher hatte ich keine Probleme mit Anfragen
Ich denke auch das die anderen gemeldeten Teams ihre Fragen beantwortet bekommen.




			
				bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann...
> Genug Gerüchteküche betrieben für heute


Super, dient der Sache  sicherlich ungemein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tedeschino (11. Mai 2005)

bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> Nun, es soll die eine oder andere Schürfwunde wegen des rutschigen Schotters gegeben haben. Ich meinte ja auch nicht, dass die Downhills kritisch waren, sondern es waren eher die Kehren, die mangels Fahrtechnik auch schonmal zu Stürzen führen konnten.



Technische Passagen und Downhills gehören einfach zum MTB Rennen.
Das sollte sich jeder Teilnehmer auch bewusst sein.
Letztendlich ist es ja keine RTF Veranstaltung.


----------



## Runinggirl (11. Mai 2005)

Wir sind die Strecke jetzt recht oft gefahren und eins steht fest, die Strecke ist kürzer als im letzten Jahr (also schon mal ein Gerücht weniger) und im zweiten Teil nicht mehr so schön wie letztes Jahr.

Ich muss mich hier mal tedeschino anschließen. Das Rennen soll doch ein 24 Stunden Mountainbike Marathon werden und keine RTF. Wer bei einem Mountainbike Rennen keine Kurven auf Schotter fahren möchte der soll sich vielleicht vorher überlegen ob er sich dort anmeldet. 

Was ist mit einer gemeinsamen Runde vor Ort?

CU @Duisburg

RG


----------



## Lucky1 (11. Mai 2005)

entweder mein tacho spinnt, oder ich kann nicht lesen  
aber die strecke ist länger als letztes jahr und etwas schwieriger von den hm.


----------



## Runinggirl (11. Mai 2005)

sinusitis schrieb:
			
		

> Kurze und bündige Antwort von Sog. Dies dürfte für mich nicht von Interesse sein.Ohne Worte.



Das scheint gar nicht ungewöhnlich für SOG zu sein. 

Wenn man nur mal kurz die Suchfunktion in diesem Forum benutzt, dann findet man schon früher hier recht oft die Aussage: 

Nie wieder SOG. 

Schaut mal hier oder hier  

Es gibt sicher viele Gerüchte in dem Bereich, aber es ist doch schon komisch das gerade SOG immer wieder negativ auffällt. 

Hoffen wir das wir dieses Jahr alle viel Spaß beim Rennen haben werden. 

CU 

RG


----------



## Silent (11. Mai 2005)

Runinggirl schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist mit einer gemeinsamen Runde vor Ort?
> 
> CU @Duisburg
> 
> RG


Samstag, 14.05. 
18.00 Uhr
Treffpunkt da, wo der Start beim Rennen ist


----------



## bikegeissel (12. Mai 2005)

Runinggirl schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind die Strecke jetzt recht oft gefahren und eins steht fest, die Strecke ist kürzer als im letzten Jahr (also schon mal ein Gerücht weniger) und im zweiten Teil nicht mehr so schön wie letztes Jahr.
> 
> Ich muss mich hier mal tedeschino anschließen. Das Rennen soll doch ein 24 Stunden Mountainbike Marathon werden und keine RTF. Wer bei einem Mountainbike Rennen keine Kurven auf Schotter fahren möchte der soll sich vielleicht vorher überlegen ob er sich dort anmeldet.
> 
> Was ist mit einer gemeinsamen Runde vor Ort?



Die Strecke ist etwas länger - lt. meinem GPS ca. 8km statt ca. 7,5km...
Beim Rest bin ich vollkommen Deiner Meinung 



			
				Silent schrieb:
			
		

> Samstag, 14.05.
> 18.00 Uhr
> Treffpunkt da, wo der Start beim Rennen ist



Gute Idee - da kann man mal vor Ort schauen/reden/biken. Leider kann ich aber Samstag nicht.   
Ich bin aber wahrscheinlich 21.5. oder 22.5. morgens dort - falls jemand Interesse hat...


----------



## Runinggirl (12. Mai 2005)

Wegen der Streckenlänge wollen wir uns mal nicht genau festlegen. Letztes Jahr wurde ja auch ein kleines Stück raus genommen. Daher ist die Frage wie lang letztes Jahr die offizielle Strecke war. Wir haben jetzt aktuell knapp 8km gemessen. 

Am Samstag können wir auch nicht. Da ist immerhin Pfingsten   
und wir sind mal wieder in Egmond (Holland).
Ich würde auch gerne ein paar Runden im dunkeln fahren, dann gewöhnen wir uns besser an das nacht fahren und ich kann man meine Evo Lampe richtig testen.   

CU 

RG


----------



## bikegeissel (12. Mai 2005)

OK, da hast Du Insiderwissen, das ich nicht habe   

OK, evtl. kann ich am 20.5. ab 21 Uhr bis ca. Mitternacht  
So ein Steelworks Nightride hätte mal was Neues   
Dann kann ich mal meine Miragefunzel testen


----------



## Silent (12. Mai 2005)

Runinggirl schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind die Strecke jetzt recht oft gefahren und eins steht fest, die Strecke ist kürzer als im letzten Jahr





			
				Runinggirl schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen der Streckenlänge wollen wir uns mal nicht genau festlegen. Letztes Jahr wurde ja auch ein kleines Stück raus genommen. Daher ist die Frage wie lang letztes Jahr die offizielle Strecke war. Wir haben jetzt aktuell knapp 8km gemessen.


Ja wie jetzt?


hab ich mir schon fast gedacht das du Samstag nicht kannst.


----------



## Runinggirl (12. Mai 2005)

Silent schrieb:
			
		

> hab ich mir schon fast gedacht das du Samstag nicht kannst.



Vielleicht fragt man auch erstmal wann die meisten Leute Zeit haben? Andere machen es ja auch so. 

Wie lang die Strecke auf den Meter genau ist, spielt ja keine große Rolle. Auf 100 Meter mehr oder weniger kommt es nicht an. Die Streckenführung ist da schon wichtiger und die ist dieses Jahr nicht ganz so toll. Aber egal, warten wir ab wie es wird.

Dann können wir die Strecke ja mal zusammen fahren. 

CU 

RG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silent (12. Mai 2005)

Nur mal so zur anmerkung:

Dein Freund ist angeblich letztes Jahr in Duisburg in einem 4er Team mitgefahren.
Dann sollte er wissen wie lang die Strecke war.

Hast du ein 4er Damenteam gemeldet oder nimmst du in irgendeiner anderen Teamform am Rennen teil?
Wenn ja, dann frag ich mich warum.
Du meckerst hier seit Tagen und Wochen rum, dies passt dir nicht, das passt dir nicht, SOG hier und SOG da.
Postings werden hervorgekrammt von vor 2 Jahren als es SOG-Events in der jetzigen Form  noch gar nicht gab.


----------



## Runinggirl (12. Mai 2005)

Silent schrieb:
			
		

> Nur mal so zur anmerkung:
> Dein Freund ist angeblich letztes Jahr in Duisburg in einem 4er Team mitgefahren.
> Dann sollte er wissen wie lang die Strecke war.
> Hast du ein 4er Damenteam gemeldet oder nimmst du in irgendeiner anderen Teamform am Rennen teil?
> ...



Mein Freund ist letztes Jahr in Duisburg gefahren und er hat 7,8 km pro Runde gemessen. Ich weiß aber gar nicht warum Du dich so lange mit der Streckenlänge beschäftigst. Die Streckenführung ist da viel wichtiger und ich finde das jeder seine Meinung dazu sagen darf. Wir finden die aktuelle Strecke im zweiten Teil eben nicht so schön und wie man hört andere Fahrer auch nicht. Darüber darf man doch mal reden/schreiben. Das war die einzige Kritik die ich hier angebracht habe. Mich wundert nur das SOG hier gar nichts zu dem Rennen schreibt. Sonst haben sie sich ja sehr oft hier mit eingebracht. Wahrscheinlich haben sie es nicht mehr nötig. Wir wollten eigentlich ein vierer Damen Team in Duisburg melden. Zwei Frauen aus unseren Team wollen die aktuelle Strecke aber nicht im dunkeln fahren, weil der zweite Teil größtenteils sehr abseits vom eigentlichen Landschaftspark verläuft. 

Ich denke wir beenden die Diskussion hier. So macht es doch keinen Spaß. 

RG


----------



## Silent (12. Mai 2005)

Runinggirl schrieb:
			
		

> Zwei Frauen aus unseren Team wollen die aktuelle Strecke aber nicht im dunkeln fahren, weil der zweite Teil größtenteils sehr abseits vom eigentlichen Landschaftspark verläuft.


 das hat ein 24 Stunden Rennen so an sich das man auch im Dunkeln fährt.
Oder wollen die Damen eine komplett ausgeleuchtete Strecke haben?
Oder viel dir so schnell als Ausrede nichts ein?



> Ich denke wir beenden die Diskussion hier. So macht es doch keinen Spaß.
> 
> RG


Wurde auch Zeit


----------



## Runinggirl (12. Mai 2005)

Silent schrieb:
			
		

> das hat ein 24 Stunden Rennen so an sich das man auch im Dunkeln fährt.
> Oder wollen die Damen eine komplett ausgeleuchtete Strecke haben?
> Oder viel dir so schnell als Ausrede nichts ein?



Sorry, was ist so schlimm wenn man die aktuelle Strecke nicht so gut findet? 

Wenn Du richtig lesen würdest, dann würdest Du sehen das wir sehr gerne im dunkeln fahren. Wer aber den Landschaftspark kennt, der weiß das sich dort auch nicht ganz so nette Personen aufhalten. Versteh`mich nicht falsch, aber dort sind sehr viele ausländische Mitbürger die vielleicht nicht so ein großes Interesse am Rad Rennen haben. Dann fühlt man sich als Frau mitten in der Nacht doch etwas besser wenn die Strecke durch den Bereich führt, der etwas belebter ist. Das war bei der alten Strecke eben der Fall. Im Bereich des Parkplatzes und der Skate Halle waren die ganze Nacht durch immer ein paar Leute. Ich denke das sollte eigentlich jeder verstehen und wenn Du das nicht verstehen möchtest, dann schreibe doch einfach nichts mehr dazu. 

RG


----------



## Silent (12. Mai 2005)

Öhm, Hallo?
Immer wieder dazu aufrufen das ihr Nachts da fahren wollt um die Strecke im Dunkeln zu fahren.
Dann aber beim Rennen, wo ca 600 Biker, Betreuer, Streckenposten und so weiter anwesend sind, da ist es euch zu gefährlich?

Junge Frau, da machen sie sich aber ein wenig lächerlich mit der Argumentation.


----------



## Runinggirl (12. Mai 2005)

Silent schrieb:
			
		

> Öhm, Hallo?
> Immer wieder dazu aufrufen das ihr Nachts da fahren wollt um die Strecke im Dunkeln zu fahren.
> Dann aber beim Rennen, wo ca 600 Biker, Betreuer, Streckenposten und so weiter anwesend sind, da ist es euch zu gefährlich?
> Junge Frau, da machen sie sich aber ein wenig lächerlich mit der Argumentation.



Ich denke mal jeder der letztes Jahr in Duisburg gefahren ist oder als Zuschauer dort war, der kann bestätigen das in den abliegenden Bereichen der Strecke keine 600 Biker, nicht ein Betreuer und auch nicht alle 100 Meter ein Streckenposten war. Die Aussage oben ist dagegen eher lächerlich. Es fahren doch nicht alle 600? Fahrer gleichzeitig. Gerade nachts fährt man auch schon mal ein Stück alleine und Training in der Gruppe ist etwas ganz anderes als alleine im Rennen zu fahren. 

Vielleicht antwortet SOG uns doch einfach mal ganz nett warum man nicht mehr am Parkplatz und an der Skate Halle vorbei fährt. Dafür wird es ja sicher einen bestimmten Grund geben. Wenn es nicht anders geht, dann geht es nicht anders. Daran wird dann niemand etwas ändern können und dann werden wir damit irgendwie zurecht kommen. 

Wenn man es aber ohne Probleme ändern kann, dann sollte es doch kein Problem sein es wieder zu ändern wenn niemand etwas dagegen hat. 

Wo ist jetzt dein Problem???

RG


----------



## bluemuc (12. Mai 2005)

Runinggirl schrieb:
			
		

> Wir wollten eigentlich ein vierer Damen Team in Duisburg melden. Zwei Frauen aus unseren Team wollen die aktuelle Strecke aber nicht im dunkeln fahren, weil der zweite Teil größtenteils sehr abseits vom eigentlichen Landschaftspark verläuft.
> 
> RG



..... schade....

ich hatte doch schon ernsthaft überlegt, mit meinen mädels mal über duisburg zu reden. mit ner damenmannschaft mehr wäre das ja reizvoll gewesen. 

und gemeinsames mädelstraining hätten wir auch noch hingekriegt. 

wollt ihr´s euch nicht nochmal überlegen?


----------



## Runinggirl (12. Mai 2005)

Wir können in Duisburg auch als Damen 8er Team fahren. Würde uns sogar sehr gut passen, weil es für uns der erste 24 h Marathon ist. 

CU 

RG


----------



## Silent (12. Mai 2005)

Runinggirl schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke mal jeder der letztes Jahr in Duisburg gefahren ist oder als Zuschauer dort war, der kann bestätigen das in den abliegenden Bereichen der Strecke keine 600 Biker, nicht ein Betreuer und auch nicht alle 100 Meter ein Streckenposten war. Die Aussage oben ist dagegen eher lächerlich. Es fahren doch nicht alle 600? Fahrer gleichzeitig. Gerade nachts fährt man auch schon mal ein Stück alleine und Training in der Gruppe ist etwas ganz anderes als alleine im Rennen zu fahren.


Ich habe nicht geschrieben das alle 600 Biker gleichzeitig auf der Strecke sind.
Von alle 100 m ein Streckenposten steht da auch nichts.
In dem abgelegenen Teil wird aber ein Streckenposten stehen müssen, da sonst einige Abkürzen werden.
Weiter ist der Teil nicht abgelegener als der Trail auf der anderen Seite, wo man wieder richtig Bahnschienen fährt.
Wenn dich also einer klauen will, kann er es genausogut da machen, besser sogar noch, da er dann über die Brücke Richtung Disco abhauen kann.
das aber ein Hinweis deinerseits auf eventuelle dunkle Gestalten kommt war vorauszusehen. Passt ins Bild. Alle anderen Sachen (ach ne, die kalten Duschen hattest du bisher noch nicht erwähnt) sind ja so nach und nach als Einwand gegen SOG gekommen.
Nimmt man alles zusammen was in deinen Aussagen steht, dann wiedersprcihst du dir ständig. Scheint so, als wenn du gar kein Interesse hättest mitzufahren, sondern nur Postest um das ganze wieder hochzukochen.



> Vielleicht antwortet SOG uns doch einfach mal ganz nett warum man nicht mehr am Parkplatz und an der Skate Halle vorbei fährt. Dafür wird es ja sicher einen bestimmten Grund geben. Wenn ich nicht anders geht, dann geht es nicht anders.


Nenn mir einen anderen der großen Veranstalter die hier im Forum auf Fragen antworten oder sich rechtfertigen.
der Grund warum SOG damals hiet gepostet hast, denn müßtest du ja am besten wissen, scheinst ja im Bilde zu sein 



> Daran wird dann niemand etwas ändern können und dann werden wir damit irgendwie zurecht kommen.


Dann versuch einfach mal damit zurecht zu kommen wie die Strecke jetzt ist.



> Wo ist jetzt dein Problem???


Ich hab keins, du postest hier ein Problem nach dem anderen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluemuc (12. Mai 2005)

Runinggirl schrieb:
			
		

> Wir können in Duisburg auch als Damen 8er Team fahren. Würde uns sogar sehr gut passen, weil es für uns der erste 24 h Marathon ist.
> 
> CU
> 
> RG




darüber lässt sich sicher auch reden. schick mir doch mal schnell pn mit euren "profilen".  über alter, kondition und so müssen wir ja nicht öffentlich reden


----------



## bluemuc (12. Mai 2005)

.............. 

ja wo ist's denn???  ................


----------



## Lucky1 (12. Mai 2005)

cool  
wenn das rennen auch so spannend wird bin ich zufrieden


----------



## Runinggirl (12. Mai 2005)

Silent schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab keins, du postest hier ein Problem nach dem anderen.



Sorry, aber jetzt sage mir doch bitte mal wo ich hier ein Problem nach dem anderen Poste?

Ich habe gar kein Problem, aber dafür eine einzige Kritik hier angesprochen. 

Antworte doch einfach nicht mehr wenn es dir nicht passt. 

RG


----------



## Runinggirl (12. Mai 2005)

Ich denke wir lassen das Thema jetzt hier ruhen. Sonst bringt es noch alle Leute durcheinander. 

RG


----------



## Speedhunt (12. Mai 2005)

sinusitis schrieb:
			
		

> Würde mich auch mal interessieren wieso die Strecke geändert wurde. Im letzten Jahr gab es daran nichts auszusetzen. Vielleicht schreibt der Veranstalter ja mal ein paar Zeilen dazu. Sog-Events beteiligt sich ja auch hin und wieder an Diskusionen hier im Forum.



Habt Ihr schon mal daran gedacht, dass die ganzen Genehmigungen eingeholt werden müssen? Wenn sich nur eine Instanz gegen eine Streckenführung sperrt (Ordnungsamt, Forrstbehörde oder, oder, oder), dann kann bzw. muss umdisponiert werden. Jeder, der schon mal ein Rennen organisiert hat, wird mir da beipflichten.

Ich war letztes Jahr nicht dabei, wir werden dieses Jahr aber mit insgesamt 4 Teams, davon ein reiner Damen 4-er anwesend sein.

Im übrigen ist unser Kontakt zu SOG bisher sehr nett gewesen. Prompte Antworten und sehr nette Ansprechpartner.

C U all @ DU

MfG
Chris
www.bike-sport-lippe.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluemuc (13. Mai 2005)

Speedhunt schrieb:
			
		

> Habt Ihr schon mal daran gedacht, dass die ganzen Genehmigungen eingeholt werden müssen? Wenn sich nur eine Instanz gegen eine Streckenführung sperrt (Ordnungsamt, Forrstbehörde oder, oder, oder), dann kann bzw. muss umdisponiert werden. Jeder, der schon mal ein Rennen organisiert hat, wird mir da beipflichten.
> 
> Ich war letztes Jahr nicht dabei, wir werden dieses Jahr aber mit insgesamt 4 Teams, davon ein reiner Damen 4-er anwesend sein.
> 
> ...



 

so isses. und es ist doch auch viel interessanter, wenn die strecke sich verändert. 

ihr seids des also....  gruss an eure vier mädels. respekt!


----------



## Silent (13. Mai 2005)

Runinggirl schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht fragt man auch erstmal wann die meisten Leute Zeit haben? Andere machen es ja auch so.


Dann mach mal einen Vorschlag, mal sehen was sich einrichten läßt.
So kann man dann auch vor Ort über die Strecke reden.


----------



## ratpack (13. Mai 2005)

Speedhunt schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder, der schon mal ein Rennen organisiert hat, wird mir da beipflichten.



Recht hast du, Speedhunt. 
Meckern ist eine Sache, besser machen eine andere. 
Den KamiCup mache ich nun zum vierten Mal und das Nachtglühen zum zweiten Mal. Ist immernoch ein Haufen Arbeit. 
Viele Leute opfern bei den meißten Rennen eine Menge Freizeit, damit die Sache rund läuft. Das sollte man nicht vergessen.

gruß Dieter
www.challenge4mtb.de


----------



## tedeschino (13. Mai 2005)

Runinggirl schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, was ist so schlimm wenn man die aktuelle Strecke nicht so gut findet?
> 
> Wenn Du richtig lesen würdest, dann würdest Du sehen das wir sehr gerne im dunkeln fahren. Wer aber den Landschaftspark kennt, der weiß das sich dort auch nicht ganz so nette Personen aufhalten. Versteh`mich nicht falsch, aber dort sind sehr viele ausländische Mitbürger die vielleicht nicht so ein großes Interesse am Rad Rennen haben. Dann fühlt man sich als Frau mitten in der Nacht doch etwas besser wenn die Strecke durch den Bereich führt, der etwas belebter ist. Das war bei der alten Strecke eben der Fall. Im Bereich des Parkplatzes und der Skate Halle waren die ganze Nacht durch immer ein paar Leute. Ich denke das sollte eigentlich jeder verstehen und wenn Du das nicht verstehen möchtest, dann schreibe doch einfach nichts mehr dazu.
> 
> RG



Ich möchte mal den Triebtäter erleben, der bei Dunkelheit, vom Mtb´ler in voller Montur angeleuchtet Männlein von Weiblein unterscheiden kann und diese dann im Rennen bei zwanzig Klamotten/H vom Rad zerrt.


----------



## Holgi (13. Mai 2005)

tedeschino schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte mal den Triebtäter erleben, der bei Dunkelheit, vom Mtb´ler in voller Montur angeleuchtet Männlein von Weiblein unterscheiden kann und diese dann im Rennen bei zwanzig Klamotten/H vom Rad zerrt.



Da fahren doch bestimmt 150 ? "Triebtäter" im kreis


----------



## Speedhunt (14. Mai 2005)

bluemuc schrieb:
			
		

> so isses. und es ist doch auch viel interessanter, wenn die strecke sich verändert.
> 
> ihr seids des also....  gruss an eure vier mädels. respekt!



Geb ich gerne weiter    Vielleich sieht man sich ja wirklich in DU


----------



## MiFu (14. Mai 2005)

Hallo biker und bikerinnen!

Duisburg ist eine ganz normale Stadt, wie jede andere auch! Der Ausländeranteil ist im ganzen Ruhrgebiet etwas höher als z.B. in München oder Stuttgart. Das heißt aber nicht, das auch die Verbrechensrate hier bei uns im "Ruhrpott" aufgrund der höheren Ausländeranzahl höher ist, als zum Beispiel in Berlin. Duisburg hat sich und ist dabei, sich sehr zu wandeln. Weg von dem Schimi image, wo man damals zu Dreharbeiten, extra Müll in irgendwelche Straßen gekippt hat. Duisburg setzt auf Industriekultur. Und zu diesem Wandel, hat ein riesen Teil, auch der Duisburger Landschaftspark Nord beigetragen. Und das bei uns hier die Worldgames und die Fußballweltmeisterschaften ausgetragen werden, ist ja auch keine negative Werbung für uns. 
Letztes Jahr ist während des Rennens, nichts passiert. Und wenn man sich Gedanken über die Kriminalität macht, dann müssten es, glaube ich, eher die Aussteller machen, (Diebstahl) wie bei jedem anderen Bikeevent auch. Aber selbst da ist letztes Jahr, meiner Meinung nach nichts passiert.Es ist ja immer irgendeiner, irgendwo. Das hat so ein 24h Rennen an sich!

Also, traut Euch!

Gruß Micha


----------



## Christer (14. Mai 2005)

Speedhunt schrieb:
			
		

> Habt Ihr schon mal daran gedacht, dass die ganzen Genehmigungen eingeholt werden müssen? Wenn sich nur eine Instanz gegen eine Streckenführung sperrt (Ordnungsamt, Forrstbehörde oder, oder, oder), dann kann bzw. muss umdisponiert werden. Jeder, der schon mal ein Rennen organisiert hat, wird mir da beipflichten.
> 
> Ich war letztes Jahr nicht dabei, wir werden dieses Jahr aber mit insgesamt 4 Teams, davon ein reiner Damen 4-er anwesend sein.
> 
> Im übrigen ist unser Kontakt zu SOG bisher sehr nett gewesen. Prompte Antworten und sehr nette Ansprechpartner.



Über die ganzen Genehmigungen und die ganze Organisation beim 24 Stunden Rennen in Duisburg weiß ich bestens bescheid, weil ich das ganze Rennen im letzten komplett für die Firma SOG-Events vorbereitet und organisiert habe. Es waren einige Behörden wie das Ordnungsamt, die Feuerwehr, das Straßenverkehrsamt, sowie auch Organisationen wie DRK und THW und natürlich auch der Landschaftspark selber in die Planung mit einbezogen. Insgesamt sind alle Ansprechpartner sehr kooperativ gewesen und ich hatte bei der Streckenführung im Landschaftspark freie Hand, so lange die Strecke auf den offiziellen Wegen verlaufen ist. 

Wie ich gestern gehört habe, wird die aktuelle Strecke von Seiten der Ordnungsbehörden und der Rettungsdienstlichen Behörden als nicht sehr positiv angesehen, weil sie für einen kleinen Teil über die Werksstrasse verläuft (Zufahrt für Feuerwehr und Rettungsdienst in den Landschaftspark). Aber damit sollten sich die aktuellen Experten von SOG-Events beschäftigen. 

Ich selber wie auch andere beteiligte Firmen haben einen sehr negativen Eindruck von SOG-Events bekommen. 

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Enok (15. Mai 2005)

Speedhunt schrieb:
			
		

> Geb ich gerne weiter    Vielleich sieht man sich ja wirklich in DU



Hallo zusammen,
Grüße sind angekommen. Danke!! 
Freu mich, dass es doch noch andere Frauen gibt, die darüber nachdenken am 24-Stunden-Rennen teilzunehmen. Schade nur, dass sich niemand traut. Ich glaube nicht, dass man bei einer solchen Veranstaltung Angst vor Übergriffen haben muss. Bin letztes Jahr in München gefahren und da war man nie länger als 500 m alleine unterwegs und falls wirklich jemand "Böses" unterwegs wäre, wir können laut Kreischen und dann ist spätestens in 20 Sekunden Hilfe da. Im Vergleich könnte die Teilnahme an einem "normalen" Marathon um einiges gefährlicher sein. Denn da stehen nicht auf ca. 8 km zig Streckenposten. 

Wir sehen uns in Duisburg!


----------



## Silent (17. Mai 2005)

Runinggirl schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß jemand warum das geändert wurde? Wir finden das es die Strecke gar nicht mehr so schön macht.


Antwort laut Newsletter von heute:


> Duisburg: Die Streckenführung in Duisburg ist fast mit der vom letzten Jahr identisch. Einzige Änderung: Wir lassen den Bereich BMX-Bahn weg, da wir dort mit dem öffentlichen Verkehrsbereich (Zufahrtswege zu den Parkplätzen des Landschaftsparkes) in Kontakt kommen. In diesem Bereich gab es letztes Jahr einige Fastunfälle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedhunt (20. Mai 2005)

@Silent: Hab ich auch bekommen.

Ist einleuchtend


----------



## Leinetiger (22. Mai 2005)

Das DIMB Racing Team sucht übrigends noch eine Person in einem erfolgs 4er für das Rennen!!!


----------



## Runinggirl (8. Juni 2005)

Silent schrieb:
			
		

> Antwort laut Newsletter von heute:
> Duisburg: Die Streckenführung in Duisburg ist fast mit der vom letzten Jahr identisch. Einzige Änderung: Wir lassen den Bereich BMX-Bahn weg, da wir dort mit dem öffentlichen Verkehrsbereich (Zufahrtswege zu den Parkplätzen des Landschaftsparkes) in Kontakt kommen. In diesem Bereich gab es letztes Jahr einige Fastunfälle!



Das ist doch eine Antwort die jeder versteht. Da sind doch alle zufrieden. 

[email protected]

RG


----------



## scowl-rider (9. Juni 2005)

Moin,


also das 24h Rennen wird auf jeden Fall rocken! Wir von elfenwald-trailers.de.tk sind natürlich auch dabei!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hoffentlich ist wieder so ein gutes Wetter wie letztes Jahr!! War wirklich super das Rennen, obwohl es ja in Duisburg zum ersten mal stattgefunden  hat.... !


----------



## Silent (10. Juni 2005)

Runinggirl schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist doch eine Antwort die jeder versteht. Da sind doch alle zufrieden.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> RG


Und was ist nun mit der abendlichen Runde?


----------



## bluemuc (10. Juni 2005)

Enok schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> Grüße sind angekommen. Danke!!
> Freu mich, dass es doch noch andere Frauen gibt, die darüber nachdenken am 24-Stunden-Rennen teilzunehmen. Schade nur, dass sich niemand traut. Ich glaube nicht, dass man bei einer solchen Veranstaltung Angst vor Übergriffen haben muss. Bin letztes Jahr in München gefahren und da war man nie länger als 500 m alleine unterwegs und falls wirklich jemand "Böses" unterwegs wäre, wir können laut Kreischen und dann ist spätestens in 20 Sekunden Hilfe da. Im Vergleich könnte die Teilnahme an einem "normalen" Marathon um einiges gefährlicher sein. Denn da stehen nicht auf ca. 8 km zig Streckenposten.
> 
> Wir sehen uns in Duisburg!



mei... völlig in vergessenheit geraten der thread bei mir.... sorry!

es gibt nicht nur frauen, die drüber nachdenken. wir haben in münchen dieses jahr einen damen-achter und einen -vierer in der meldeliste. also sooo feige sind die mädels nicht. aber hast recht, wär schön, wenns mehr würden. leider wohnen unsere race-mädels deutschlandweit ziemlich verstreut, so dass es für einen teil immer ne prozedur ist mit anreise, übernachtung etc. und dann gibts ja auch noch maras, die gefahren werden wollen. na, wem erzähl ichs.

vielleicht setzt ja bei unseren mädels in münchen der sucht-faktor ein und wir kommen noch nach duisburg....

however, wünsch ich euch jetzt schon viel erfolg, keine stürze, keine pannen  und ne triebtäterfreie strecke.


----------



## Runinggirl (10. Juni 2005)

Silent schrieb:
			
		

> Und was ist nun mit der abendlichen Runde?



Wir sind fast jede Woche einmal dort. Aber nachdem Du dich hier so aufgeführt hast, wollen wir ganz sicher nicht mir dir fahren. Wir sehen uns beim Rennen...

RG


----------



## Silent (10. Juni 2005)

Runinggirl schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nachdem Du dich hier so aufgeführt hast


----------



## Runinggirl (10. Juni 2005)

Silent schrieb:
			
		

>



Ich denke Du weisst ja jetzt bescheid. 

RG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whens1ng (11. Juni 2005)

moin, ich fahre in einem 4er-team und
würde gerne mal wissen nach wie viel Runden die Fahrer in den
Teams wechseln werden.

(Ich denke wir werden alle zwei Runden wechseln)


----------



## Blut Svente (12. Juni 2005)

Silent schrieb:
			
		

>


Silent Du Nervst!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

  LG Blut Svente ( Team 7hills) www.7hills.de


----------



## tedeschino (12. Juni 2005)

Hat das alberne Rumgezicke endlich mal ein Ende?
 
Macht doch mal ein eigenes Kinderforum mit dem Thema "Ich habe Langeweile und mir fällt nichts besseres ein" auf.
Wie wäre es mal, wenn wir zum eigentlichen Thema "24H Rennen" zurück kommen? Lange ist es nicht mehr bis zum Start.
Ich war heute auf der Strecke, habe aber niemanden angetroffen.
Leider!


----------



## scp (12. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

schade wenn nur wenig Zuschauer kommen,. Aber die Seite von "sog-events" gibt
meiner Meiniung nach auch nicht viel an Infos.
Ich werde auf jedenfall kommen, 
jede Menge Bilder machen und danach ins Netz stellen.

zu sehen dann unter www.schopen.de


----------



## Lola_radelt (12. Juni 2005)

Runinggirl schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind fast jede Woche einmal dort. Aber nachdem Du dich hier so aufgeführt hast, wollen wir ganz sicher nicht mir dir fahren. Wir sehen uns beim Rennen...
> 
> RG



   
"Du hast mir mein Sandschäufelchen geklaut, jetzt spiele ich nicht mehr mit Dir!...."
Herrlich, herrlich.......


----------



## Lola_radelt (12. Juni 2005)

Blut Svente schrieb:
			
		

> Silent Du Nervst!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> LG Blut Svente ( Team 7hills) www.7hills.de



Ach, da gibt es Leute, die nerven wesentlich mehr     .
(nein Silent, Du nervst nicht - Du sagst lediglich Deine Meinung und das können einige nicht vertragen  ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedhunt (13. Juni 2005)

@lola: Hey, das ist ja schön, von Dir zu lesen  Hoffe Dir gehz gut!!!

kommst du am Samstag (zum Zuschauen) nach Driburg zum Bergsprint? Wir (www.bike-sport-lippe.de) werden auch da sein


----------



## Lola_radelt (13. Juni 2005)

Speedhunt schrieb:
			
		

> @lola: Hey, das ist ja schön, von Dir zu lesen  Hoffe Dir gehz gut!!!
> 
> kommst du am Samstag (zum Zuschauen) nach Driburg zum Bergsprint? Wir (www.bike-sport-lippe.de) werden auch da sein



Hallöchen Chris  ,

<offtopic>
och jaaaa, mir gehts gut - ich rolle so vor mich hin (leider ohne Bike     ). Habe nach der Schwangerschaft ganz schön Stressspeck angesetzt (ja, auch vorher schon war ich ein Reh - oder wie heisst das Tier mit dem Rüssel   ) und bin bislang noch nicht aufs Bike gekommen. Aber ab dieser Woche habe ich es mir ganz fest vorgenommen (falls mich mein kleines, Blaues noch trägt   ).

Samstag ist Bergsprint?! Ja, da habe ich garnicht dran gedacht. Ich muss mal meinen Mann fragen, ob er Lust hat - dann komme ich auf jeden Fall zum Zuschauen vorbei (mit Mann und den Kids).</offtopic>

Dann wünsche ich Dir viel Erfolg für den Bergsprint   .

Liebe Grüße
-Tanja-


----------



## Speedhunt (13. Juni 2005)

@lola:     Dann hoffentlich bis Samstag bei uns am Stand


----------



## tedeschino (25. Juni 2005)

Wer hat morgen Früh (10 Uhr) Lust auf ein paar Trainingsrunden im Landschaftspark? Ist nicht mehr lang hin bis zum Start.
Gruß


----------



## Joe der Biker (27. Juni 2005)

Hallo. Wer sucht noch einen Fahrer in einem 4-Team? Überlege mir teilzunehmen, da ich am vergangenen Wochenende in München mitgemacht habe und mich das Fieber gepackt hat   

Es sollte allerdings ein sportlich ambitioniertes Team sein.
Bin in München konstant ca. 13,5 Minuten pro Runde gefahren (32 x). Vielleicht sucht ja noch jemand??
Bräuchte aber auch ein wenig Hilfe wegen Übernachtung und so (komme aus München).


----------



## tedeschino (27. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
am 9.7.05 planen wir (DIN-Team) eine Trainingsnachtfahrt im Landschaftspark um die Beleuchtung und die Strecke bei Nacht zu testen. Alle (m/w) sind recht herzlich zum mitfahren und anschließendem Erfahrungsaustausch eingeladen. Treffpunkt ist die Schranke am Haupteingang um 22:30 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns über jeden Mitfahrer.

Bis dahin.


----------



## Lucky1 (27. Juni 2005)

Hallo Andi,
werde mal schaun ob ich am 9.7 da bin.  
Lucky1


----------



## tedeschino (27. Juni 2005)

Hallo Torky,
das würde mich sehr freuen.
Ich hätte Euch eh angeschrieben.
Frag doch bitte den Michi, ob er auch kommt.

Gruß Andi

Ps. @running girl,bluemuc und alle anderen weiblichen Fahrer.
In der Vergangenheit hat es aus Sicht einiger weiblichen Fahrer immer wieder bedenken wegen einer Nachtfahrt im Landschaftspark gegeben. Hier ist nun einmal die Gelegenheit in einer Gruppe sicher bei Dunkelheit zu fahren.
Fragen bitte per Mail an mich.


----------



## d-team (6. Juli 2005)

Gibt es weitere Interessenten für die Nachtfahrt?
Sechs sind es schon.
Gruß


----------



## mike7 (6. Juli 2005)

Also ich habe noch einen Startplatz für ein Vierer-Team zu vergeben. An sich ist Duisburg laut Auskunft von SOG-Events ausgebucht. Wenn also noch vier Leute teilnehmen wollen, könnt ihr euch bei mir melden. 

Wir haben für den Startplatz zusammen 300,- Euro bezahlt. 

Der Preis ist aber noch verhandelbar.


bis denn 

Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tedeschino (9. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
die Nachtfahrt findet heute 100% statt.
Zeit und Ort:
22:30 Uhr Haupteingang/Schranke am Landschaftspark


----------



## k.lewerenz (9. Juli 2005)

Hi Tedeschino,

dann sind wir ja zu 6 .

  Wär fährt noch mit?


----------



## Lucky1 (9. Juli 2005)

hallo andi,
ich kann heute abend leider nicht und michael ist im urlaub.
wir sehen uns in drei wochen beim rennen.
gruß torky


----------



## tedeschino (9. Juli 2005)

wer wird noch dabei sein?


----------



## tedeschino (23. Juli 2005)

Wer fährt morgen Früh 10 Uhr im Landschaftspark?


----------



## J.V. (24. Juli 2005)

Hallo Leute,
es ist 5 vor 12 oder kurz vor Toresschluss, und ich benötige Eure Hilfe.
Wie schon im letzten Jahr möchte ich wieder in Duisburg als Einzelfahrer starten, dieses Jahr hoffentlich ein paar Runden mehr durchhalten als im letzten Jahr, auch wenn das Training wieder alles andere als optimal war, soweit man überhaupt von Training sprechen kann.
Egal, ich werde starten.
Jetzt suche ich ein Team, wo ich mich ein wenig ranhängen kann. Zwar begleitet mich meine Frau aber hier klappt es mit der Betreuung nicht sonderlich gut. Entweder trinkt sie Kaffee oder rennt mit ihrer Kamera rum oder schläft, auf alle Fälle macht sie es sich schön!   Vielleicht gibt es ein Team, welches mich aufnehmen kann. Ich sorge natürlich für alles selber, benötige nur Unterstützung. Also Flaschen reichen, Riegel, nachts das Licht...
Leider komme ich erst wieder Donnerstag ins Internet. Aus diesem Grund hier einfach mal meine Handynummer:01774953826.
Jörg!


----------



## Danimal (26. Juli 2005)

Tach zusammen!

Kann hier vielleicht jemand, der die Strecke schon gefahren ist mal ein paar Takte dazu sagen?

Ist es bei Regen schlammig (Wiese, Lehm)?
Sind glitschige Passagen dabei?
Was ist das generell für Untergrund?

Bei zu schlechter Prognose (sieht ja gerade nicht so toll aus) überlege ich, ob ich nicht mit dem Rohloff-Bock an den Start gehe, bevor ich mich über die Kettenschaltung ärgere...

Later,

Dan


----------



## Der böse Wolf (26. Juli 2005)

Hallo Dan,

wir sind letztes Wochenende die Strecke abgefahren. Ist zu 90% sehr leicht zu fahrender feiner Split, so wie es sich für Parkwege gehört. Ist nicht ganz mountainbikelike. Die restlichen 10% sind ein Stück Wiese bei Start und Ziel (auch wenig Schlammgefahr), zwei ganz kurze Stücke durch den "Wald" auch kein Problem und dann ein Stück Fußgängerbrücke mit Gitterrostboden. Der wird auch kein Problem sein. Drei vier rutschige Stellen würde es auf den Stahlrampen geben, ist aber auf jeden Fall handlebar. Ansonsten ist die Strecke sehr eben, nur zwei/drei Abraumhalden hoch. Die haben schon ganz gut Steigung, sind aber recht kurz und nett zu fahren. Die beiden einzigen "technischen" Passagen sind die Abfahrt von der zweiten Halde, da sind recht hoch ausgeschwemmte Regenrinnen (da ist springen angesagt) und der weg von der Fußgängerbrücke runter. Das ist erst eine sehr steile Treppe, die man nicht fahren darf und dann ist eine sehr flache Treppe, ist also auch kein Problem. Dann geht's noch zweimal die Dämme runter das sind dann jeweils 10m recht steil runter. Der Rest ist platt und Splitt. In welchem Team fährst Du? Vieleicht sehen wir uns ja!?!

Es wird auf jeden Fall ne Riesengaudi!!  

Grüße

Der böse Wolf


----------



## talybont (26. Juli 2005)

Im Gegensatz zu München ist die Strecke wohl eher was für Rennradfahrer! Letztes Jahr fanden wir sie recht einfach, München diese Jahr war dagegen richtig heftig. Hauptsache es bleibt trocken. Auf Regen kann ich nämlich garnicht! Aber die Strecke macht es kaum schwieriger.

cu,
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danimal (26. Juli 2005)

Der böse Wolf schrieb:
			
		

> Der Rest ist platt und Splitt. In welchem Team fährst Du? Vieleicht sehen wir uns ja!?!
> 
> Es wird auf jeden Fall ne Riesengaudi!!



Hallo böser, böser Wolf ;-)

Das hört sich doch gut an. Ich fahre im 2er Team (Zee Aylienz).
Meine Freundin geht im 4er mit drei anderen Mädels an den Start... daher auch die Frage nach der Wegbeschaffenheit... man macht sich ja doch Sorgen ;-)

Mein Team-Kollege Kai und ich werden uns wohl die meiste Zeit beim Bike-Sport-Lippe Zelt aufhalten. Vielleicht sieht man sich!

Ciao,

Dan


----------



## Silent (26. Juli 2005)

J.V. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> es ist 5 vor 12 oder kurz vor Toresschluss, und ich benötige Eure Hilfe.
> Wie schon im letzten Jahr möchte ich wieder in Duisburg als Einzelfahrer starten, dieses Jahr hoffentlich ein paar Runden mehr durchhalten als im letzten Jahr, auch wenn das Training wieder alles andere als optimal war, soweit man überhaupt von Training sprechen kann.
> Egal, ich werde starten.
> ...


So, das hat sich auch erledigt, er kommt bei uns unter.


----------



## tedeschino (26. Juli 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Im Gegensatz zu München ist die Strecke wohl eher was für Rennradfahrer! Letztes Jahr fanden wir sie recht einfach, München diese Jahr war dagegen richtig heftig. Hauptsache es bleibt trocken. Auf Regen kann ich nämlich garnicht! Aber die Strecke macht es kaum schwieriger.
> 
> cu,
> Armin



Stimmt, technisch schwierig ist die Strecke nicht, alledings gehen die Halden ganz schön an die Substanz.
Man sieht sich.
(DIN-Team)


----------



## Der böse Wolf (26. Juli 2005)

Der böse Wolf kommt übrigens daher, daß ich bei Forumseintritt ein Steppenwolf Tundra FS hatte, jetzt hab ich ein zahmes Reh und der Name ist noch da. Bamby wäre auch als Nick irgendwie doof! Falls uns jemand sieht, wir sind das Team "die Zwei leuchten". Ihr könnt uns spätestens in der Nacht am gleißenden Licht erkennen  

Bis Samstag

Der böse Wolf


----------



## Speedhunt (27. Juli 2005)

Danimal schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo böser, böser Wolf ;-)
> 
> Das hört sich doch gut an. Ich fahre im 2er Team (Zee Aylienz).
> Meine Freundin geht im 4er mit drei anderen Mädels an den Start... daher auch die Frage nach der Wegbeschaffenheit... man macht sich ja doch Sorgen ;-)
> ...



Hey Dan alte Hupe! Wird auf jeden Fall ein geiles WE. Freu mich schon drauf. Wir sehen uns heute Abend bei der Team-Besprechung in Oerlytown


----------



## Silent (27. Juli 2005)

tedeschino schrieb:
			
		

> Man sieht sich.
> (DIN-Team)


Guter Artikel über euch im Niederrhein-Anzeiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tedeschino (27. Juli 2005)

Silent schrieb:
			
		

> Guter Artikel über euch im Niederrhein-Anzeiger


Danke,
am Sonntag um 13 Uhr sind wir schlauer.
Die anderen Teams haben kräftig aufgerüstet.
Ich werde Dich am Samstag mal besuchen kommen.
Gruß Andi
(Din-Team)


----------



## tedeschino (27. Juli 2005)

Es wäre mal interessant zu wissen, wer aus diesem Forum an dem 24 H Rennen teilnimmt und für welches Team er/sie dann fährt.
Vielleicht kann man sich dann mal im Fahrerlager mal treffen.
Outet Euch!!!!

Gruß Andi


----------



## British Bulldog (27. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
fahre im Krefelder Bike Team mit (vierer).
Gruß
Mike


----------



## Sportstudent (27. Juli 2005)

Star FATcycles Team 4er noch Männer wird aber wohl Mixed


----------



## user_1024 (27. Juli 2005)

tedeschino schrieb:
			
		

> Es wäre mal interessant zu wissen, wer aus diesem Forum an dem 24 H Rennen teilnimmt und für welches Team er/sie dann fährt.
> Vielleicht kann man sich dann mal im Fahrerlager mal treffen.
> Outet Euch!!!!



Zusammen mit "der böse Wolf" bin ich die zwei pesenden drei (falls mein Teamleiter den Namen nicht wieder geändert hat). Man erkennt uns besonders gut im Dunklen: Wenn man mit uns guckt, ist es hell, wenn man uns entgegen guckt, ist drumherum dunkel.   

bis Samstag

user_1024


----------



## Der böse Wolf (27. Juli 2005)

Ich glaube der User bekommt nicht alles mit. Wir sind die Zwei leuchten!! Und das tun wir in der Nacht auch!!!


----------



## LH_DJ (27. Juli 2005)

Hallo 
fahre im vierer beim "Hochofenexpress" Viel Spaß, sehen uns Am Wochenende.
Wetter sieht ja bis jetzt Sch... aus in der Prognose


----------



## bikegeissel (28. Juli 2005)

Team Materialfehler 
Wir sind ein 4-er Team mit Ambitionen auf den vorletzten Platz


----------



## Speedhunt (28. Juli 2005)

Moin,

mein Team ist *Bike-Sport-Lippe / Bremsfallschirme*,

Wir werden insges. mit 20 Fahrern (befreundete Teams wie Zee Aylienz & Ratpack eingeschlossen) ein recht großes Fahrerlager haben    Haltet nach uns Ausschau, wir sind ab morgen früh da


----------



## Fungrisu (28. Juli 2005)

Hallo wir vom Team 7Hills starten mit zwei 4er Teams davon 1 Mix Team.
Bis zum Wochende dann.
Euch viel Glück.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (28. Juli 2005)

Wir starten als 4er Mixed "Team Excelsior". Ein zusammengewürfelter Haufen aus Osnabrück, Brühl und Herzogenrath/Königswinter.

cu,
Armin


----------



## user_1024 (28. Juli 2005)

Der böse Wolf schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube der User bekommt nicht alles mit. Wir sind die Zwei leuchten!! Und das tun wir in der Nacht auch!!!



Toll, jetzt hast Du unsere Strategie verraten!   Super Teamleiter!


----------



## Sportstudent (31. Juli 2005)

Oh man war das eine geile Veranstaltung, Schade das die Siegerehrungen ins Wassergefallen sind... In diesem Sinne gute Nacht und Glückwunsch an alle Platzierten


----------



## customracer (31. Juli 2005)

Sportstudent schrieb:
			
		

> Oh man war das eine geile Veranstaltung, Schade das die Siegerehrungen ins Wassergefallen sind... In diesem Sinne gute Nacht und Glückwunsch an alle Platzierten



...besonders der Abschnitt mit den Stufen, die meisten sind diesmal runtergefahren/geflogen  

Aber wo waren die Aussteller  ???
Bei so einem Event ist es doch die beste Werbung, oder hab ich was übersehen  .


----------



## sinusitis (31. Juli 2005)

Eine sehr gelungene Veranstaltung. Sieht man mal von den Regengüssen am Samstag und Sonntag ab.
Bin als Einzelstarter ohne größere Stürze und Verletzungen über die 24h gekommen. Habe allerdings einige üble Stürze an der Treppe  und an dem kleinen Steilstück gesehen. Allen Gestürzten und Verletzten gute Besserung.
Bis zum nächsten Jahr.


----------



## konamann (31. Juli 2005)

Respekt an den Einzelstarter!!!    wahnsinnsleistung das.

jo wir waren als "die bikenden bauern"-vierer dabei. unser erster event dieser art. neben einigen ausrüstungstechnischen verbesserungen (pavillion, bessere lampen...) wars eine echt geile sache. der regen hat schon derbe genervt am samstag, vor allem wenn man genau nach regenende in noch trockenen klamotten am start steht und weiß dass man gleich braun ist   

hat einer zufällig die ergebnisse zuhaus liegen? ich hatte bei dem regen keinen bock mehr nachzuschauen, ob wir die top 20 noch geknackt haben... und im netz dauerts ja anscheinend noch.

 in diesem sinne bis nächstes jahr

so endlich mal die dreads waschen gehen jeeha


----------



## wolli101 (31. Juli 2005)

Hallo Miteinander,
leider muss ich zu diesem Event auch mal ein paar negative Töne loswerden. Schließlich hat der Veranstalter von unserem Achter über 500 Euro kassiert und ich bin nicht der Meinung eine wertige Gegenleistung erhalten zu haben. Besonders übel sind mir die Streckenposten aufgestoßen. Mal davon abgesehen, dass die meisten von denen ausgesehen haben als wären sie gerade auf Hafturlaub - vielfach waren sie unfreundlich, standen im Weg herum und haben sich auch dummer Kommentare nicht enthalten können. Einer von denen hat mit seinem Quad einen anderen Fahrer vom Rad geholt, weil er sein stinkendes Gefährt nicht bremsen konnte! außerdem habe ich die Verpflegung als stark verbesserungswürdig empfunden. Diese "Nudelparty" - widerlich! Und die Isogetränke waren so hoch konzentriert, dass sich vor den Toiletten Schlangen von durchfallgeplagten Fahrern gebildet haben. A propos Toiletten - mit der untergehenden Sonne verschwand sehr zur Freude zahlreicher Teilnehmer auch das warme Wasser aus den Duschen, obwohl der Veranstalter bei der Teamleiterbesprechung eine funktionierende Warmwasserversorgung versprochen hat. So könnte ich jetzt noch weiter machen und z.B. mich über den penetrant stinkenden und lärmenden Kompressor für die Stromversorgung des mobilen Wettkampfbüros auslassen und so weiter und so weiter.
Versteht mich jetzt nicht falsch - das Rennen war einfach nur klasse und hat viel Spaß gemacht. Aber ich finde für die hohe Teilnahmegebühr kriegt man leider in Teilbereichen auch eine Menge halbherzigen Schrott geboten, den man sicherlich ohne Mehrkosten nur durch vernünftige Organisation hätte vermeiden können.
Gute Fahrt
Wolli101


----------



## konamann (31. Juli 2005)

bikewash...
einmal offiziell ohne chance, bis zum nächsten start sein bike suaberzubekommen und einmal hinter der verpflegung, was allerdings banld nicht mehr ging, weil das wasser im zelt "wichtig" war.


----------



## redrace (1. August 2005)

HUHU

Ich war am Samstag in Duisburg und habe ein paar Bilder gemacht. 
Hier  findet Ihr Sie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinusitis (1. August 2005)

Die ersten Berichte und Bilder über das Rennen sind in der Zeitung (WAZ)
Die Diashow ist ist zu sehen unter www.waz.de/ dann nur auf die Stadt Duisburg gehen.


----------



## Danimal (1. August 2005)

Tach zusammen!

War eine lustige Veranstaltung, auch wenn ich das Glück hatte genau BEIDE Regengüsse voll mitzunehmen.

Die Organisation fand ich allerdings auch ein wenig mager: 3 Duschen für alle männlichen Teilnehmer, dazu nur kaltes Wasser (nach dem Rennen).
4 oder 5 Toiletten am Start sind auch zu wenig, vor allem, wenn man sich das Papier selbst mitbringen muss.
Die Verpflegung habe ich zwar nur einmal genutzt, fand es aber auch eher schwach. Kein Vergleich zu Veranstaltungen wie EBM oder Garmisch, wo einem die Flasche gefüllt wird und man noch nen motivierenden Spruch mit auf den Weg bekommt...
Für die Kohle (10 Euro Müll kamen auch noch dazu) fand ich das alles etwas mager!

Ob ich mir nochmal sowas antue, weiss ich noch nicht ;-)

Attacke,

Dan


----------



## Darkice (1. August 2005)

Duisburg war mein erstes 24h Event - 4er Team, Krefelder Bike Team,Gruß an alle Teamster , das Team Ragazzi und alle die dabei waren. Die Strecke fand ich gut wenn auch meine gefühlsmäßigen Höhenmeter deutlich über den angegebenen 80 m lagen. Die Orga war nicht so berauschend,die Verpflegung ging so,Nudeln al dente ist was anderes usw.  für das Startgeld kann man ein wenig mehr bieten(INSIDER:ja ich weiß ICH kann da gar nicht meckern) Alles in allem war es aber doch klasse!Den Monsum kurz vor dem Ende hätte man sich aber sparen können und das Wasser lieber den Duschen zur Verfügung gestellt - Desweiteren suche ich da noch meine "TRAUMFRAU" vom Trail war nacher leider doch schneller und danach habe ich dich nicht mehr gesehen also.... ;-)   Jo so das wars und überhaupt - nächstes Jahr dann doch wieder!
Greets @ all


----------



## Danimal (1. August 2005)

Der böse Wolf schrieb:
			
		

> Falls uns jemand sieht, wir sind das Team "die Zwei leuchten". Ihr könnt uns spätestens in der Nacht am gleißenden Licht erkennen



Tach!

Hm, anhand der Lampen konnte ich euch nicht identifizieren... dazu waren da zu viele Hightechlampen unterwegs. Allerdings habe ich irgendwann einen mit so nem Leuchten-Trikot und zwei Boxenludern (so die Kernaussage auf dem T-Shirt) vorbeihuschen sehen... war das einer von euch?

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## HXT (1. August 2005)

Hi zusammen

Ich/Wir war/en dieses WE als 2er Team in DU unterwegs. Für meinen Partner und mich war's das erste Event dieser Art. Es hat Monsterspass gemacht, auch wenn das Rennen ordentlich ins Wasser gefallen ist und ich leider deutlich unter meiner erwarteten Leistung geblieben bin - den Berg kurz vor dem Sinterplatz werde ich so schnell nicht vergessen...
Die Orga war leider alles andere als gelungen - und das bei solchen Startgeldern + Müllbeutel für 10 (Argh) + jeder Betreuer 10, egal ob er isst oder nicht... Das ist hammerhart.
Beim Bikewash hinter dem Versorgungszelt Sinterplatz hab ich auch nicht schlecht gestaunt als der Typ mir erst das Wasser abdreht, dann den Gartenschlauch mit dem Kommentar "Wir brauchen das jetzt im Zelt" aus der Hand nimmt und ihn so wie er ist in den Xenofit-Behälter reinwirft... Ähh... Wie war noch die Nummer vom Gesundheitsamt?
Die Toiletten... Naja, auf Rockfestivals die nicht so lange gingen habe ich schon schlimmeres gesehen, aber ein paar mehr hätten es schon sein können.
Nudelparty... Die Dinger waren so verpampt, ich dachte zuerst es wären riesige Tortellini... *reiher* Außerdem denke ich es sollte bei einem solchen Event Rund-um-die-Uhr Verpflegung geben, also auch Nudeln, Suppe oder sonstwas außer Obst und Spezialnahrung. 
Die Streckenposten waren zum Teil echt krasse Typen, aber ok, ist ja kein Schönheitswettbewerb.
Die Strecke fand ich sehr gut. Ich war nur überrascht wie viele Passanten mir auf dem flachen Stück Richtung Sinterplatz begegnet sind... Ist so 'ne Strecke nicht normalerweise gesperrt?
Traurig fand ich auch, dass ein paar Fahrer sich zu 0% mit dem Thema Rücksicht beschäftigt haben. So ein leises "Links" rauszudrücken ist doch nicht so schwer... (schöne Grüße an Mr. "Keine Kompromisse" im hellgrünen Camo-Dress). 
Im Gesamtrückblick fand ich das Event trotz allem gelungen. Ich war da um mich völlig zu Verausgaben und habe dieses Ziel auch voll erreicht. Als Anfänger Platz 26/32 is doch auch hübsch. 
Zuletzt noch mein Beileid an unsere Zeltnachbarn, Team Sportograf.de (Rahmenbruch ist ja wohl das übelste was einem passieren kann...) und ein dickes "Sorry" für alle die ich genervt habe - ich war der Fahrer der die erste Häfte des Rennens mit extrem quietschenden Bremsen gefahren ist und dafür auch satt Sprüche kassiert hat. 

Also, bis zum nächsten Jahr!


----------



## user_1024 (1. August 2005)

Danimal schrieb:
			
		

> Tach!
> 
> Hm, anhand der Lampen konnte ich euch nicht identifizieren... dazu waren da zu viele Hightechlampen unterwegs. Allerdings habe ich irgendwann einen mit so nem Leuchten-Trikot und zwei Boxenludern (so die Kernaussage auf dem T-Shirt) vorbeihuschen sehen... war das einer von euch?
> 
> ...




... Wenn ich gewusst hätte, daß ich dann doch so wenig in der Dunkelheit fahre (haben von ca 1 Uhr bis ca 8 Uhr Pause gemacht, weil einer von uns beiden mich nicht ablösen wollte   ), wäre ich ungedimmt gefahren mit 2 x 30 W IRC. Mein Teamleider hat eine Lumpine Xenon Lampe (geschont).
Was das Tempo angeht, haben wir uns einfach übernommen, weil da ständig welche vorbeigeheizt kamen, an die man sich dranhängen konnte, aber eben nicht dauerhaft. Bestimmt alles 8er. Naja, war ja erst mein zweites Rennen, bzw. mein erstes als Teilnehmer   .

Die Drei mit den T-Shirts waren unsere Betreuer, für die ich allerdings nachts noch alle 2h Kohlen auf'n Grill schmeißen musste, damit es nicht so kalt wird.

also insgesamt     

Ps. Ich hoffe, Euch ist allen der dramatische Strukturwandel aufgefallen, dessen Teil wir geworden sind: Vor gut 10 Jahren wurde hier noch (für wenig Geld   ) hart geschuftet; und von Orten wie diesem ehemaligem Hüttenwerk wurde das Ruhrgebiet zum "Drecksloch", lufttechnisch.
Jetzt sind wir so weit, daß wir uns quälen und dafür bezahlen  . Und gegen kalte Duschen hätte vor gut 10 Jahren bestimmt noch die Gewerkschaft protestiert.

Aber bitte nicht falsch verstehen, super Veranstaltung am perfekten Ort für sowas  , nächstes Jahr aber mit etwas vernünftigem Training und/oder im mind. 4er Team! 

Wie sieht's mit Fotos aus? Bitte posten, besonders wenn Nr. 2034 oder 2035, (also mein Teamleider oder ich) drauf sind und bei rasanter fahrt völlig entspannt gucken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der böse Wolf (1. August 2005)

Danimal schrieb:
			
		

> Tach!
> 
> Hm, anhand der Lampen konnte ich euch nicht identifizieren... dazu waren da zu viele Hightechlampen unterwegs. Allerdings habe ich irgendwann einen mit so nem Leuchten-Trikot und zwei Boxenludern (so die Kernaussage auf dem T-Shirt) vorbeihuschen sehen... war das einer von euch?
> 
> ...



Hallo Dan,

ja das war meine gesamte verrückte Familie, die uns voll unterstützt hat. Derjenige der 400,- EUR für mein Boxenluder beim boxenluderverleiher geboten hat, ich bin für Angebote offen    Leider sind die Luder/Fans das einzig nennenswerte von uns. Es war unser erstes Rennen dieser Art und sonst bin ich immer gemütliche 40-50km Marathons gefahren. 24h mit diesem deprimierenden Sinterberg dazwischen ist was anderes. Deprimierend vor allem weil jede Runde mindestens 4-5 Heizer so mit locker 15km/h den Berg hochgezogen sind   und ich immer nur die rücklichter gesehen habe.
mir ist vor allem auch aufgefallen, daß dieses Jahr noch weniger Aussteller da waren als letztes Jahr. Dabei hatte ich mich schon so auf die Expo Area gefreut. Ansonsten war das Event wirklich gut und nächstes Jahr ohne Jobwechsel 2 Monate vor dem Rennen werdens vielleicht auch mal ein paar mehr Runden.

Grüße

Der böse Wolf


----------



## tedeschino (1. August 2005)

So,
nun ist´s vorbei und................

Dieses Jahr hat´s endlich geklappt.
Wir haben die 8er Wertung gewonnen!

Weiss jemand wo es Bilder von dem Rennen zu sehen gibt?


----------



## Silent (1. August 2005)

Glückwunsch an euch zum Sieg   
Da haben sich die Dinslakener Biker im Ganzen gut verkauft


----------



## tedeschino (1. August 2005)

Silent schrieb:
			
		

> Glückwunsch an euch zum Sieg
> Da haben sich die Dinslakener Biker im Ganzen gut verkauft



Kann Dir/Euch auch nur gratulieren.
Tolle Leistung.


----------



## Fungrisu (1. August 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Ich war am Samstag in Duisburg und habe ein paar Bilder gemacht.
> Hier  findet Ihr Sie.



Hi Redrace,
da hast Du ja ein paar sehr schöne Bilder geschossen. Und sogar sehr viele von unseren beiden Teams.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Näthinator (2. August 2005)

Moin Zusammen,

wir waren auch vertreten !
Insg. mit 2 x 4er TEam und ein mal 2er Team 

Anbei ein Link zu unserer Webseite mit dem Rennbericht !

Rennbericht:
http://www.ostwest-express.de/images/stories/24Stunden/2er_24_stunden.pdf

Startseite:
www.ostwest-express.de

Gruß Daniel


----------



## scp (2. August 2005)

Hallo,

ein paar Bilder findet ihr hier:
http://www.schopen.de/bof_2005

Grüße  SCP


----------



## Olligator (2. August 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin auch drauf. Danke!

Oliver


----------



## bikegeissel (2. August 2005)

scp schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ein paar Bilder findet ihr hier:
> http://www.schopen.de/bof_2005
> ...



Cool - ich hab mich auch gefunden   (Startnr. 8185)


----------



## Fungrisu (3. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
was ich jetzt hier gerne noch loswerden möchte ist:
Es gibt ja genug die sich hier über div. Dinge beim 24 Std. Rennen aufgeregt haben und das in diesem Forum niederschreiben.
Ich hoffe dass Ihr das auch an geeigneter Stelle getan habt.
Es kann nicht sein das man für ein 4er Team 300 bezahlt und dann als Nudelparty nur einen Klumpen Pasta auf dem Teller hat den man nur mit dem Messer auseinander schneiden kann.
Von den Duschen ganz zu schweigen. Nicht dass sie nur kalt waren sondern es wäre auch bestimmt nicht zuviel verlangt die Duschen ab und zu während der Veranstaltung mal zu säubern.
Der Veranstalter kassiert die dicke Kohle und dann wäre es das mindeste wenn man jetzt nach der Veranstaltung sich bei den Teams per E-Mail für die Probleme entschuldigen würde.

Das ist meine Meinung.

Es gab natürlich auch positives:
Landschaftspark, die Strecke und die Gegner!!!

Wir werden es uns überlegen ob wir nächstes Jahr wieder dabei sein werden.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Näthinator (3. August 2005)

Wir vom Team ostwest-express.de schliessen uns Deiner meinung voll und ganz an nur was kann man tun ?? Nur Boykotieren ! Sonst Nix.

Letzte JAhr habe ich ne mIal an SOG geschrieben wegen der Nudelparty und so. Da bekamm ich die Antwort der Catering hätte sie hängen lassen, und die Klofirma auch und und und. Diese Antworten würden Sie Dir jetzt wieder geben.

Man kommt an denen nicht vorbei. Wir haben uns tierisch darüber geärgert das unsere 10 Betreuer ebenfalls Geld bezahlen mussten obwohl wir Selbstverpfleger waren. !!!!  

Die Müllgebühr war ebenfalls abzocke und sollte mit dem viel zu hohen Startgeld abgegolten sein. 

Die Streckenposten waren sehr sehr unfreundlich und die SOG Leute ebenfalls. 

Auf unsere Frage wann das Wasser in den Klos wieder geht, bekammen wir die Antwort wir können ja ins Gebüsch gehen zum pinklen. 

Klar doch Männlein ja aber Frau ?????  

Leider hat die Veranstaltung einen üblen Beigeschmack, den man nicht wegbekommt. Wenn man teilnimmt sollte man sich vorher überlegen das man für die Kohle nix bekommt.

Übrigens ich habe ein Bestätigung von SOG (schriftlich) das die Nudelparty die ganzen 24 Stunden sein soll, ich frage mich nur welche 24 Stunden ?? Kommen die noch ?

Naja wir haben unsere Party halt selbst gemacht.

Wir sollten nächstes Jahr einen eigenes 24 Stunden Rennen machen was die können kriegen wir sicherlich auch hin!!!!!

Gruß


----------



## easymtbiker (3. August 2005)

also gut, einerseits war duisburg wieder ein klasse event! hat tierisch spass gemacht!

aber eure ganze kritik kann ich gut verstehen, obwohl  ich davon nicht betroffen war, da ich erst sonntag um 17 geduscht habe (heiss+frei!) und zwar das bändel getragen habe, aber kein einziges mal an einem catering- stand war. meiner meinung nach kann man das ganze catering auch abschaffen, jeder halbwegs ambitinierte fahrer hat doch seine eigene verpflegung dabei und verlässt sich doch nicht auf den veranstalter! lieber dafür 20 euro weniger zahlen!

was mich auch wundert: es gab in du ein rigeroses anmelde- limit! dabei hatte man viel platz und nach 5 h hatte ich den eindruck, dass die meisten teams schon aufgegeben haben, ich war teilweise ne halbe runde mutterseelenallein auf der strecke! und das im vergleich zu münchen, als man nur im entenmarsch geradelt ist....   
aber vielleicht hat sich das teilnehmerlimit in du auf die kalten duschen bezogen?


----------



## tedeschino (3. August 2005)

Über die Verpflegung und die Toiletten möchte ich mich nicht mehr auslassen.
Viel enttäuschender fand ich die Siegerehrung.
Letztes Jahr dritter, dieses Jahr erster und jedesmal das Gleiche.
Kein Pokal, keine Plakette oder Urkunde.
Für die Anerkennung einer sportlichen Leistung gehört das einfach dazu.
Sachpreise wie der Rucksack sind zwar schön, aber einfach kein Ersatz.


----------



## Duisburger (4. August 2005)

Ich habe es ja immer gesagt, viel Geld für wenig Leistung. 
Wisst ihr eigentlich wer am Ende über den Erfolg solcher Rennen bestimmt????

Ganz einfach, wir als Fahrer/Teilnehmer und keine anderer.


----------



## LH_DJ (4. August 2005)

Also auch ich habe kein Grund zur Klage. Wer Nudeln wie in einem Gourmet- Tempel oder dauerhaft heiße Duschen für viele hundert Fahrer erwartet geht wohl mit falschen Vorstellungen an ein 24h Rennen. Auch wir haben uns um alles selbst gekümmert, ich habe warm geduscht, nie an der Toilette angestanden und die Nudeln nur als kleine Zugabe gegessen. Mir hat es an nichts gemangelt. Jeder von euch kannte vorher die Startgebühr und hat sich freiwillig entschieden, zu zahlen. Wenn ihr nicht mehr kommt, tut es ein anderer und außerdem ist es doch ligitim, wenn jemand mit einer Veranstaltung auch Geld verdienen will. Wir alle gehen deshalb arbeiten. Unser Team "Hochofenexpress" fand es klasse und ich sage einfach:
"Bis zum nächsten mal...."

Dietmar www.dorgas.de


----------



## HXT (4. August 2005)

Hier mal der Link zu den "Kauf-Mich!"-Fotos vom Event, für alle die ihn wie ich nicht sofort gefunden haben: http://www.four-foto.de/
Wer keine Lust hat sich die Bilder für 7 per EMail schicken zu lassen (!!!) sollte einfach mal "ein wenig fummeln"...
...und Dank an SCP für die netten Bilder vom Start, hast mich gut getroffen! *g*

Gruß,
HXT


----------



## Näthinator (4. August 2005)

LH_DJ schrieb:
			
		

> Also auch ich habe kein Grund zur Klage. Wer Nudeln wie in einem Gourmet- Tempel oder dauerhaft heiße Duschen für viele hundert Fahrer erwartet geht wohl mit falschen Vorstellungen an ein 24h Rennen. Auch wir haben uns um alles selbst gekümmert, ich habe warm geduscht, nie an der Toilette angestanden und die Nudeln nur als kleine Zugabe gegessen. Mir hat es an nichts gemangelt. Jeder von euch kannte vorher die Startgebühr und hat sich freiwillig entschieden, zu zahlen. Wenn ihr nicht mehr kommt, tut es ein anderer und außerdem ist es doch ligitim, wenn jemand mit einer Veranstaltung auch Geld verdienen will. Wir alle gehen deshalb arbeiten. Unser Team "Hochofenexpress" fand es klasse und ich sage einfach:
> "Bis zum nächsten mal...."
> 
> Dietmar www.dorgas.de



Naja, für die Kohle kann man das schon erwarten. Da gibt es in einem Autobahn Motel mehr Service !!!
Wir waren insg. 3 Teams haben somit 780 Euro Startgeld bezahlt+ Betreuer. Die Frage wofür ???? ist da mehr als berechtigt, oder etwa nicht ?


----------



## HXT (4. August 2005)

Ich sehe das auch wie Näthinator. Ich wusste dass ich mich auch eine schlechte Organisation einlasse und war dennoch überrascht wie schlecht es wirklich gewesen ist. 

Gruß,
HXT


----------



## Näthinator (4. August 2005)

HXT schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe das auch wie Näthinator. Ich wusste dass ich mich auch eine schlechte Organisation einlasse und war dennoch überrascht wie schlecht es wirklich gewesen ist.
> 
> Gruß,
> HXT



Ganau das ist es ja. Ich beschwere mich nicht darüber das die Orga ******** war sondern darüber das man ******** noch topen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

